# leistungssteller mit Siemens Halbleiterschützen 3RF24



## mertens2 (31 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgende Aufgabe:

muss 9 IR-Heizungen Leistungsmässig steuern. Bisher haben wir immer recht teure Leistungssteller (phasenanschnitt) eingesetzt, die mit 0-10V angesteuert werden.
Neue Idee: Wir nehmen die günstigen Siemens Halbleiterschütze. Dort kann man ein sogenantes Funktionsmodul aufrasten. Dieses wird dann auch mit 0..10V angesteuert. In der Doku steht, das das Funltionsmudul dieses Signal in ein Pulsweitensignal umsetzt und so das Halbleiterschütz steuert. Dann könnte ich ja auch das Pulsweitensignal in der SPS erzeugen und so das Schütz direkt ansteuern. Analogausgang und Funktionsmodul gespart!  Hat jemand soetwas schonmal gemacht? Sieht dabei jemand Probleme?

Gruß und Dank

christian


----------



## jo_bur (7 November 2006)

Servus Christian,

wir machen dies schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren so. Wir nehmen nullspannungsschaltende Triacs (crydom oder celduc) und pulsen mit 24V aus der SPS mit minimal 40ms Taktperiode  (halbe Netzfrequ.). Zu beachten ist der Einschaltrush der IR-Elemente im kalten Zustand, d.h. mind. 3fache Strom-Reserve des HL-Relais.

gruss, Jo



mertens2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe folgende Aufgabe:
> 
> ...


----------



## gravieren (7 November 2006)

Hi

Wir benutzen 5 x 100 Ampere Schaltmodule  (Sanftstarter) von Siemens.

Das schalten Erfolg mit 5 Stufen je 80 KW.
(Glühofen)


Seit ca. 6 Jahren ohne Probleme.


Die PWM-Signal bekommen wir von der 
Software Simatic "Standard PID Control" .


KArl


----------



## mertens2 (9 November 2006)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wir benutzen 5 x 100 Ampere Schaltmodule (Sanftstarter) von Siemens.


 

Wirklich Sanftstarter? Die sind doch für den Motoranlauf gedacht? Und die werden dann gepulst? Richtig schnell oder wie?


----------



## gravieren (9 November 2006)

Hi mertens2




> Wirklich Sanftstarter?


Ja, definitiv   





> Die sind doch für den Motoranlauf gedacht?


Hä, damit kannst du alles damit schalten / Starten.

Sowohl im Ohmschen als auch im Induktiven Bereich.
Heizungen sind Ohmschen Bereich.  D.h.  diese ziehen keinen
mehrfachen Strom wie Motoren beim Starten.
(Bei 100 Ampere Motorstrom bis 500 Ampere Anlaufstrom)

Die Ruhefasen brauchen daher NICHT einghalten werden.



Der Kaltwiderstand der Heizungen wird durch das "sanftstarten" eliminiert
Die Lebensdauer der Heizwendeln verlängern sich auf das ca. 3-fache. 



Die Sanftstarter.  Eigentlich sind diese für Heizungen ideal.
(Das wissen nur die wenigsten)





> Und die werden dann gepulst?
> Richtig schnell oder wie?


Die Anlage ist ein Glühofen, der ist ziehmlich träge.
(Aufheizen von ca. 10 Tonnen Walzen auf 580 °C )
(dauern ungefähr 8 Stunden , geregelt, d.h. gleichmäßiges)
(Aufheizen. An Anfang mit ca. 10 %   ab 400 °C sind es )
(dann schon ca. 60% Heizleistung )



Die Schaltperiode beträgt bei unserer Anlage 120 Sekunden.
D.h.  50 % Heizen  -->  1Minute ein, 1 Minute aus.


Kürzere Schaltzeiten dürften eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.  
(Wir benötigen keine kürzeren Schaltzeiten)



Welche Mindestschaltzeiten möglich sind kann dir Siemens erklären.
Da gibt es eine gute Hotline dafür. 


Karl


----------



## PGMonster (11 November 2006)

Hallo erst mal!



gravieren schrieb:


> Die Sanftstarter.  Eigentlich sind diese für Heizungen ideal.
> (Das wissen nur die wenigsten)



Das geht imho aber nur bei Drehstrom-Heizungen ohne Neutralleiter, weil die Siemensdinger nur L2 und L3 Pulsen (zumindest bei kleineren Leisungen).

Ich setze Sanftstarter ja auch gerne ein - aber bei Heizungen ist für mich auch neu!

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## gravieren (12 November 2006)

Hi





> Das geht imho aber nur bei Drehstrom-Heizungen ohne Neutralleiter, weil die Siemensdinger nur L2 und L3 Pulsen (zumindest bei kleineren Leisungen).


 
Bei den 100 Ampere Sanftstartern ist das genauso.


Die Spannung am "virtuellen Sternpunkt" ist auch 230 Volt !

D.h.  theoretischerweise sollten sich damit auch 2 Heizungen mit 
230 Volt regeln lassen.

Die 3. "andere" Heizung würde immer auf "100%"  laufen  ;-)



Bei Interesse --> einfach mal bei Siemens anrufen.
(Über die Zentrale Hotlinenummer.  Rückruf spätestens 1 Tag danach )





> Ich setze Sanftstarter ja auch gerne ein - aber bei Heizungen ist für mich auch neu!


Jow, die sind EASY.


Karl


----------

